# Zoombox Updated!! Must Read



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW!!WOW!! Thats all I can say. I just bought this handy little gadget. We are heading out in the morning to Hueston Woods campground just give it a try. It is a 60" movie surround sound projector. I just purchased it today at Wallymart. I made a homemade movie screen out of a black shower curtain liner covered with a white liner and have the shower hooks attached and plan on hanging it from the end of the awning. I will let you know how this works out. If only I could figure out how to add photos?????


CRAP CRAP CRAP!!! I'm glad I kept the reciept. The sound was terrible, the picture was gainey..Is that a word??..anyway..I will continue to look for the perfect projector!!


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Sounds cool. Can you let us know how much the setup was?

There is nothing like roughing it in the great outdoors, enjoying the trees, stars, and a 60" screen!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Hokie said:


> Sounds cool. Can you let us know how much the setup was?
> 
> There is nothing like roughing it in the great outdoors, enjoying the trees, stars, and a 60" screen!


A quick wallyworld search says $248.00

clicky thingy

Sounds cool. let us know how it works. Do you know anything about the bulb, normally the replacement projector bulbs are about as expensive as the units and only last x amount of hours based on price.

Keep us posted.

edit good reading on this unit and general projector info.

Note about midway down the post to never turn the unit on again until the bulb has cooled at least one hour. This might not be specific to the zoombox but still should be a good practice.

 another clicky thingy

Bill.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our Outback friends dmichaelis told us about these on our last camping trip together.

Here is the link: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4016331

They are $248.00 at Walmart and $269.00 at Best Buy









I'm curious about the sound quality. Best Buy also shows an Optoma DVD projector for $999.00! Quite a difference in price...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great idea kywoman!

I will be interested in how this unit works out for you. As Dawn suggested, for the price, the sound quality probably will not be great, and I wonder about the image quality as well. Let us know how it works out!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

One good thing I can say about Wallymart...they will take anything back.
And of course I always keep my reciept.
I did notice that their were no additional outlets/input for additional speakers. I will let you all know on Tuesday if we don't freeze to death over the weekend with temp's in the LOW 20's.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Enjoy the new "camp"theater


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds great 
Can't wait to hear how it works for you

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Enjoy the new "camp"theater


LOL

Now you just need to add a subwoofer.

Thor


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Waiting anxiously for your reviewâ€¦
I too canâ€™t wait to hear how the quality of picture 
and sound was. Especially in an outdoor setting,
as opposed to indoor.
(if you get a chance... let us know how is indoors too)

MaeJae









p.s. I really like that it comes with a case too!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a pretty low price for a projector. I would be interested in reading a review once you've been able to use it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Let me know how your NEIGHBORS like it!

Whatcha guys think??? Are these a bad idea at campgrounds? I've heard a few complaints already.

I, personally, haven't seen them in use at campgrounds...yet. I see them for sale everywhere...so it's only a matter of time.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Personally, I don't think they are a bad idea as long as you are willing to share. 
(allow other kids to watch) 
Also, I would ONLY show "kid friendly" movies.
But... as we all know there are ALWAYS a few that will wreck it for the rest of the "rule followers"









MaeJae


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

kywoman said:


> Personally, I don't think they are a bad idea as long as you are willing to share.
> (allow other kids to watch)
> Also, I would ONLY show "kid friendly" movies.
> But... as we all know there are ALWAYS a few that will wreck it for the rest of the "rule followers"
> ...


OH, MaeJae!!
You just KNOW they're gonna show the "Rocky Horror Picture Show"!!!







(Which I, myself, at 50 yrs. old have never been able to sit through!







)
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

kywoman said:


> WOW!!WOW!! Thats all I can say. I just bought this handy little gadget. We are heading out in the morning to Hueston Woods campground just give it a try. It is a 60" movie surround sound projector. I just purchased it today at Wallymart. I made a homemade movie screen out of a black shower curtain liner covered with a white liner and have the shower hooks attached and plan on hanging it from the end of the awning. I will let you know how this works out. If only I could figure out how to add photos?????
> 
> 
> CRAP CRAP CRAP!!! I'm glad I kept the reciept. The sound was terrible, the picture was gainey..Is that a word??..anyway..I will continue to look for the perfect projector!!




Hmmm. I sell a few movie projectors. I cant even imagine what a 300.00 one would look like.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Its made by Tiger Electronics so its really a kids toy. Its fun for kids but thats about it. My daughter has a camera/movie maker by them and the quality just issn't there. TAKE IT BACK

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

And I was going to add that Target has a $20.00 off coupon for them this week...I think I'll wait until the better ones are more affordable. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

At work...I store and run the sign out book for a 20,000.00 projection system. I am in Missouri right now and for the life of me can not think of the brand name. The value includes the screen which raises 12 feet...when closed it rolls into a tube/box...the cart that incvludes a projector, speakers, dvd and vcr player with a lap top attachment. The sign out book includes the directions for set up. (cause I can't remember how to set it up)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kywoman,

Sorry to hear the projector did not work out for you, but I can't say I am really surprised. There is a reason even mediocre projectors cost at least $1,000, and good projectors can - and do - cost several thousand. I also noticed in the specs on the Wal-Mart page that the target audience was kids from 6-14 years old. Kind of one of those 'you get what you pay for' things.

Still, for the price, it was worth a shot. I bought an InFocus projector for work last year at Circuit City for about $1,600, and it does a surprisingly good job. It's purpose is for data presentations (PowerPoint, etc.), but I brought it home and tried it out with a couple of movies and was very impressed with it's performance. By now, the price for a similar unit is probably down around $1,200.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Although it wasn't good... I thank you for the review!








(Outbackers hard at work... review for the masses!!!)

MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Let me know how your NEIGHBORS like it!
> 
> Whatcha guys think??? Are these a bad idea at campgrounds? I've heard a few complaints already.


I agree, Jolly. I hate having to listen to someone else's music or television while I'm out trying to relax.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Let me know how your NEIGHBORS like it!
> >
> > Whatcha guys think??? Are these a bad idea at campgrounds? I've heard a few complaints already.
> 
> ...


I will third that


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> > Let me know how your NEIGHBORS like it!
> >
> > Whatcha guys think??? Are these a bad idea at campgrounds? I've heard a few complaints already.
> 
> ...


I will third that








[/quote]
X4

It's one thing when you have a large group and you are all in one spot - and you end movie time by 9:00. It's quite another to be in the site next to someone showing a movie with surround sound while you're trying to enjoy dinner, a good book or a quiet movie in your TT.

We do all we can to keep our noise in our site.


----------

